# 9mm Para using N340 powder



## thoms715 (Dec 16, 2013)

Got a good buy on 4lb jug of N340 and looked for data for a 115gr LRN for target practice. I've looked at mfg's site and all my manuals and do not find this combo. I don't like the swag approach so any one have suggestions? Help is appreciated.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

Since I couldn't find the standard pistol powder I wanted, I had to work up loads from sketchy information. I read lots of forums and guides on how to work up loads and got feedback from experienced shooters on my loads. The reloading forum on this site isn't real busy. I used AMMO & HANDLOADING (Stickies are great there) and 9mm/38 Caliber - Brian Enos's Forums... Maku mozo!.

You can probably find something here that would give you a place to start.

Products - Lapua

Get a chronograph and read up on both chrono and spent brass indications of over pressure. Start low and creep up slowly on the velocity you want. I started so low that some of my initial loads wouldn't even cycle the gun properly.

Remember that the amount of the bullet set in the case is very critical. This has a lot of impact on the peak pressure. So bullet length and OAL are important.


----------



## TDoug (Jun 5, 2013)

Try this link: Products - Lapua


----------



## noylj (Dec 8, 2011)

If you are going to try powders that you don't have data for, you will need to learn to work up loads.
You can always use data for the next heavier bullet--which would be 121-125gn lead.
121-125gn lead bullets have starting loads of 4.2-4.7gn and max loads of 5.1-5.2gn.
115gn jacketed loads have starting loads of 4.8-5.5gn and MAX loads of 5.4-6.6gn. 
I would start at 4.4gn and work my way up.


----------



## TDoug (Jun 5, 2013)

Try the VihtaVouri website: Handgun reloading data - Handgun reloading - Reloading Data - Vihtavuori


----------

